# Official 2016 ASA Target list



## babyg (Jul 16, 2002)

Thanks for posting! 
Bump for picture of the new Hill Country Whitetail?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk
NBA - Horizon. No hype just hunt


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Looks like the two large Alert Deer are gone.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Just a guess but I am betting the hill country will be the large alert body with different head and antlers..... total guess.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I hope it doesn't have plastic legs. lain:


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Well....you asked to see what it looks like....here ya go......courtesy of the Asa master himself


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Thanks man! No plastic legs!


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

sagecreek said:


> Thanks man! No plastic legs!


Yet


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

bhtr3d said:


> Well....you asked to see what it looks like....here ya go......courtesy of the Asa master himself


How are you able to come up with this stuff?


----------



## Ala_Archer (Nov 1, 2006)

What is wrong with plastic legs? 

Ala Archer


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Ala_Archer said:


> What is wrong with plastic legs?
> 
> Ala Archer


They suck!


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

I just know who and where to ask...


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Hey, I know someone too ...


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Garceau said:


> Just a guess but I am betting the hill country will be the large alert body with different head and antlers..... total guess.


Sounds fishy to me.


----------



## BubbaDean1 (Dec 20, 2014)

If memory serves.....the kill on the alert was higher


----------



## robbyreneeward (Jul 4, 2010)

Pretty sure this is the new blesbok


Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Coug09 (Feb 4, 2007)

Big head and small body on the new deer. Might be a deceiving target, especially in the beginning of the year!


----------

